# Sydney's up next :D *KIDDED*



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We get a two week break from the "baby bomb" and then it's Sydney's turn  I'm sooooo excited to see her kids! We have not been able to get her pregnant in the past so it's her first time. It's our last kidding of the year, so lets end it well with :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Thinking pink for ya ray:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Agreed, mmiller!!! :thumb:

LP, I hope that you get :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: !!!! ray: :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

I am thinking Pink Pink Pink!!!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: !!!! but are you sure you don't want :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :laugh: :wink:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Thank you  Skyla, 5 doelings???????? YIKES!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

lol! That is what my Dad thinks each of our does will have :roll:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Atleast he's thinking positive for ya


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

LOL! ya until he gets disapointed when they kid! lol! He can't wait till next year when we have 5 to breed!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Thinking pink.... :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

How's she today?!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Yeah!?! :whatgoat:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Doing great and as grumpy as ever (she's herd queen)


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Sending healthy medium :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: vibes your way :wink:


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Riley ~ May I ask, what did you do differently with her to get her to settle?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

I left her with the buck way longer than I normally would, and also think it was luck  I usually put them with the buck for a half hour and then take them out, but I put her in there all day/night and took her out the next day. Worked like a charm


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
(crossing fingers for you) :thumb:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

AND.............????????


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

no babies, just a preggy, crabby girl


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

lol!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Day 139 or 140 for Syd today


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

can't wait!!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 
Good Luck!
Hope Sydney delivers successfully!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Thanks! Her ligs are still there, but getting softer!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Ligs are softer! I'm going to do a dairy clip on her later and will get some pics


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

I was just on my way here to see how she was!  Can't wait for pics!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Okay I'm going out to get pics now


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Yippee!!! lol!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Here you go  She still has a lot of filling to do, but I'm pleased with her udder


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

She is wide! And I am liking her udder too!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Thanks! Poor thing, she is HUGE! I wouldn't be super shocked if she had quads


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Is she an FF?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

yes, she's never been able to get pregnant before.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

oh yeah! lol I forgot there are to many preg. goats!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

How's she today?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

:whatgoat:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Sorry, I've been out clipping horses  She's doing good, her ligs are still there, but getting pretty soft. We have to get babies disbudded tomorrow, so I'm sure that's when she'll decide to go into labor :roll:dec


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Cant wait to hear how she goes. 
P.s love the horse in your sig, what colour do you call that? Silver bay?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

LOL! I sure hope she waits for you!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Thanks Skyla  Shazzles, thank you and yes, he's a siver bay


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Good Luck :thumbup:


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

So pretty, I have my fingers crossed that is what I get out of my mare. Though she will probs have a grey LOL


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Cant wait... 
Lol hope she waits for ya!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Ok....I have been MIA lately! Hope she kids soon!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

She waited for us to be done  She still has ligs and is driving me crazy! :hair: Her udder is a bit fuller today though.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Hang in there, I bet she's more uncomfortable than you are :laugh: (says the one who has almost no patience muscle whatsoever :angel2: )


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Well at least she waited!   LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Yes, but I'm more than ready now Her ligs are still pretty firm tonight


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

 that stinks! We are waiting on Gingersnap..... I can't tell if her ligs are gone cuz she runs around like a headless chicken when you go near her in the kidding stall :roll: but her udder has filled from about 6 o'clock when we left for 4-H till now so I am hoping we are getting closer! And she has been standoffish....


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

LOL!!!!! Sydney would never run away from you, she does not have the energy for that nonsense!!!


----------



## mink81 (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Sweetie acts like you're going to axe murder her if you dare touch anywhere near her ligs..let's not mention her udder..she stamps her back feet like she's stepping on hot coals...I wouldn't doubt that she is just playing me for a fool and will wait another month...she has driven me to the point of insanity...i've given birth 4 times and wasn't this crazy, lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *



Lost Prairie said:


> LOL!!!!! Sydney would never run away from you, she does not have the energy for that nonsense!!!


LOL! I am not sue what has gotten into her!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Day 149 or 150 for her, and STILL no babies!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Come on Sydney! Or I think you may just loose your head!  But I really hope she goes soon for you! :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

LOL!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

C'mon Sydney hurry up


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Her ligs are REALLY loose this afternoon but still there. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Finally


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

 :leap: Come on Sydney!!!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

We're waiting on ya Sydney


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

anything new today????


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Nope


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Come on Sydney! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: 

My Saanen looked like she was ready to POP, and she went two days late, with only ONE kid! Could not believe it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

:hug: I hope she goes soon


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

yep She has nearly half of TGS waiting on her.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

still has ligs today


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

I think if she does not go into labor tomorrow we're going to induce her...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

:hug: Hope she goes soon and safely for you


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Sydney's ligs are gone


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

:wahoo: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

:stars: :wahoo: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next *

Yes!!! :wahoo: :stars: :leap:  :hi5: :clap: :shades:  :laugh:


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next  *LIGS GONE**

HALLELUJAH!!! :stars: :wahoo: :dance: :clap: :leap: :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next  *LIGS GONE**

Starting to have contractions!


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next  *LIGS GONE**

Woo Hoo!!!  Go Sydney!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next  *LIGS GONE**

Sooo excited!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next  *LIGS GONE**

YAY!!!!! Go Syd GO!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next  *LIGS GONE**

:whatgoat: How is she?!?!?!?


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next  *LIGS GONE**

Cant wait :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next  *LIGS GONE**

TWIN bucklings!!! DRAT!!!


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next  *LIGS GONE**

OH poo ~ so sorry Riley perhaps it is God's will that you retain a doeling out of Sydney and a different buck? He is in control you know, but it doesn't make now not a bummer.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next  *LIGS GONE**

At least you got 2 bucklings. It would be a real bummer if she had only one buckling like my doe had. I used a buck on 2 does. One doe had one :kidblue: . the other doe had :kidred: :kidred: .


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next  *LIGS GONE**



Utterly Blessed Farm said:


> OH poo ~ so sorry Riley perhaps it is God's will that you retain a doeling out of Sydney and a different buck? He is in control you know, but it doesn't make now not a bummer.


I agree.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Sydney's up next  *LIGS GONE**

Congrats! Cant wait for pics!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sydney's up next  *LIGS GONE**

Thanks guys! And yes Chris, perhaps she'll give me a beautiful doeling next year with our new bucks


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Awwwwww... hard luck


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Here are some pics!  The chamoise guy is still having issues with taking the bottle, but is doing much better  The gold one is just BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oooh, I love the marking on the little chamoise boy.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh, Cute as Cute can be! Love their coloring!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are too cute!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Skyla


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

no problem! Is the one that was giving you a hard time with the bottle taking it better now?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, he's doing great now and latches right on


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thats great!


----------

